# Hubbard's 39 hour 1/2/19 trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hubbard's 39 hour 1/4/19 trip
The new DAIWA SK SLOW PITCH JIG just hit the market and it's absolutely fantastic. Will, first mate on the Florida Fisherman ll for over a decade, is all excited, and for good reason. Will tells exactly how to use this new jig 12 seconds into the video at that end of this report.*

Captain Dylan Hubbard is always there to see us off:

We know that January weather is going to be rough.
So what! Our huge catamaran can take it. Let's go catch some fish:


The Great Line Toss is PERFECT!

Can't help but love those BIG Mangrove Snapper:


Last year when had one of the best Gag Grouper seasons in many years. This year is looking even better. And remember, we have a seven month season on Gags.




Saturday:* No closed season on Mangrove Snapper, and we can keep 20:


If you like to eat you know why we appreciate Tammy so much:

To talk about great eating is to talk about Red Grouper:



True to form our fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, leads by example:

Justin is one of the best of the best. He is an expert with a jig. I once saw him catch fish on 28 consecutive casts.

The 'near-extinct' American Red Snapper are everywhere:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

To say the Gag Grouper fishing is really HOT would be an understatement:







Late in the evening they are getting even BIGGER:



It was a nice catch:

If we could have kept Red Snapper & Gag Grouper the Florida's four huge fish boxes would have been stuffed.
Captain Garett reported seas as high as 10 foot. The Florida, a 72' Catamaran, handled it extremely well. The Captain's number one problem was trying to keep away from Red Snapper & Gag Grouper. In all over 200 Red snapper, and 100 Gag Grouper were caught, properly vented, and released to fight again. Come June we really have something to look forward to.

Check out the on the water video shot by Mr. John Martin:






Thanks to Mr. John Martin, and Captain Dylan Hubbard for providing the excellent pictures & video of the 1/4/19 trip.
Went hunting in December to celebrate '70 years of hunting in Florida'. Had a fantastic trip:
* *(full report in hunting section)

Will be visiting Perry, Florida's Two Guys And A Hog again come Monday morning. Be on the lookout for my in the field pictures and action packed video in the hunting section.*
Bob Harbison

It was another good one.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Great report as usual..


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Love bringing them to you.


----------

